# Metricide dosing and BBA



## shady (Jul 19, 2012)

Hi

I have a 46 gallon planted tank. It has been infested by BBA. This is probably because of the fluctuating DIY co2 rig i had set up. I went out and bought a bottle of metricide 14. I've been doing research and found that it can be used as a CO2 replacement. The dosing level i have found online to fight BBA has ranged from 0.25ml/gallon to 0.8ml/gallon. I know that the standard excel replacement dose for metricide is 0.06ml/gallon. But to fight BBA i have to go to a much higher dosage. 

So my question is, what dosage per gallon should i apply to tank for it to be safe for my livestock. I currently have angles, cardinals, odessa barbs living in the tank. 


Thank you so much for the help


----------

